# LCD or LED Monitors --> 19' & 22'



## bajaj151 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am planning to buy 2 monitors (19' and 22')



--> LCD or LED ??
--> 19' -----???
--> 22' -----> BenQ G2220 HD or ?????


Also,tell me the approx price.....

--------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks !!


----------



## arshadmajeed (Sep 7, 2010)

benq G2220HD its awesumm,WIIIIIIIIIde


----------



## redmanc (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone used samsung B2330H ?, how good is it ?
I'm getting my P2350 replaced and they're giving me B2330H as a replacement.
Should I go for it ?


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 7, 2010)

redmanc said:


> Anyone used samsung B2330H ?, how good is it ?
> I'm getting my P2350 replaced and they're giving me B2330H as a replacement.
> Should I go for it ?



I have Samsung B2230 and it's an awesome LCD monitor.. 
Don't worry... go for B2330.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> I am planning to buy 2 monitors (19' and 22')
> --> LCD or LED ??
> --> 19' -----???
> --> 22' -----> BenQ G2220 HD or ?????


if u have more bucks....then go 4 LED 
Benq V2220H is the best LED ryt now....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd say rather than going for led monitor, go for an ips panel, at least in place of the 22" one. Dell has a 23" ips panel for around 14k. Don't remember the model no and am on mobile, so can't tell now.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ Max budget : 8k

Can't able to gp with IPS Panel....


@karan

V2220H...not in my budget


----------

